# Wonderboy in Monster Land fan remake/expanded game



## Blake00 (Oct 27, 2021)

In recent years we've had official remakes of Wonder Boy 1, 3 and now we've got the new WB6 (Monster World 4) one but sadly there still hasn't been one for my personal favourite Wonder Boy 2 in Monster Land! Yes I know some of the others were more feature packed but for purely nostalgic reasons WB2 is my favourite as it was the first RPG like game I ever played and owned. I still hum its music to this day after like nearly 30 years lol! When I started re-collecting Sega Master System games a few years ago it was the first one I bought.

So while there's no official remake of Wonder Boy in Monster Land, I've recently discovered the awesome news that someone over at the SMS power forums is doing a fan remake and expansion of the game calling it 'Monsterland Meka', looks like it also includes stuff from WB1 (skateboard) and WB5 (player home) too. It's early days so far but I love the backgrounds! Entire valleys of grass, flowers, forests, & rivers surrounded by mountains. Love the music remasters too! The 3D main character appearance and animation leave a lot to be desired though lol, but its creator Immo has told me that it's just a placeholder until proper 2D animating art work is drawn over the top of it (similar to some of the 2D snake baddies already done).

Video:





There's a gazillion pictures on his website but here's some of my favourites:


----------



## Blake00 (Nov 27, 2021)

Oooooh, another Wonder Boy 2 in Monster Land fan remake project has been detected thanks to XBuster on the Monster World Discord!

This one is in the Unreal engine and looks interesting! Once again the 3D animation leaves a bit to be desired however the world design is pretty cool. I love his attention to detail in the background stuff eg you see the previous or next area (ie a castle or town) in the background on the current level you're in! Like many official game remakes these days he's also set it up so that you can switch between classic Master System 2D graphics & sounds to his new 3D graphics and sounds.


----------

